# Retained Wound VAC sponge, left anterior abdominal wall.



## Sage123 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello, I could use some help.

Dx: Retained Wound VAC (vacuum assisted closure) sponge, left anterior abdominal wall.

Since this was caused by a complication from a previous surgery. I've coded it with 998.4.
Does this sound about right? 
Am I missing something else?

Thank you.


----------



## Lujanwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks Good.  22999 998.4 and send in OpNote


----------



## Sage123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------

